# good neews / bad news....



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

so i have good news and i have bad news.. i would somebody ask me what to do first because i am silly like that . :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I always say the bad first, so I can feel better with the good news after.


----------



## Josiane (Jun 7, 2010)

Bad news first... then right away good news! They'll sound even better.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

ok.... bad news is there is a very little chance of me getting a hedgehog..... the good news isd that i am moving to my moms where i will have a bigger chance of getting one unless i get a dog.. which i have wanted longer but no matter what i still have to pay for it myself


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well Tali, you definitely are persistent for a young girl and I admire that! Either way you will eventually have a little one to love. Such a hard worker saving to pay for everything yourself. Very hard, but it only shows to me how much you really appreciate both hedgies and dogs and how much you are willing to sacrifice in order to have one.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

shetland said:


> Well Tali, you definitely are persistent for a young girl and I admire that! Either way you will eventually have a little one to love. Such a hard worker saving to pay for everything yourself. Very hard, but it only shows to me how much you really appreciate both hedgies and dogs and how much you are willing to sacrifice in order to have one.


thank you! i needed that pep talk because i've been wanting to quit but that helps.. the total i have now is....................................
............................................................................................
$5.oo and some odd change. but in the summer i will be getting more from babysitting my brother... and new niece! so cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Both hedgies and dogs are very expensive to keep, though dogs are much more. Personally if money is an issue (which I don't recommend owning any animal, if money is an issue :? ) a hedgehog would be cheaper in the long run despite vet bills. Dogs aren't easy, you have your basics with supplies, food, vaccinations, but then remember regular checkups, licensing, parasite treatments, grooming, training if you plan on taking any classes, etc. etc. etc... Hedgies aren't cheap either but maintenance is a bit lower.

Go with first what you are able to afford and have the time for. I'm sure eventually you will be able to have a dog/hedgehog if you don't get one now, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Often in life we can't do or get the things we want for various reasons, financial, time, space, or circumstances. That's part of life and there is an old saying, "good things come to those who wait". That saying is very true and seems to fit in your situation.

If you are to be the sole support of a hedgehog or dog and you don't have a regular source of income, I highly suggest you do not get either right now. Animals are expensive to care for and especially if vet bills hit. With illness, you can't put off a vet visit until you save your allowance, or get some babysitting money. When ill, either dog or hedgie needs to see the vet NOW or it can be the difference between life and death. 

As Lizard has said, dogs are much more expensive than hedgehogs both for food and for yearly shots and parasite control. Hedgehogs don't require shots but an illness can wrack up hundreds in vet bills very quickly. 

If either of your parents are not fully onboard with you getting a pet and they paying for it's needs, then consider the pet first and wait until you are older and in a better position to be able to afford the pet. We see way too many posts from people whose hedgehog is sick and they can't afford the vet. 

Your time for getting a pet be it hedgehog or dog will come.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

hey! So im moving to my mom and guess what she said!!!!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Judging from the smiley faces, I'm assuming she's letting you get one.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> ok.... bad news is there is a very little chance of me getting a hedgehog..... the good news isd that i am moving to my moms where i will have a bigger chance of getting one unless i get a dog.. which i have wanted longer but no matter what i still have to pay for it myself


Getting a hedgie is both good and bad news? Sounds like you kind of want a dog more. Well, good luck with your future hedgie or puppy.

I see kittens and puppies listed for free _all the time_ on craigslist, you could look there.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm guessing you get a hedgehog??? lol Congrats if this is true!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What is it???


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

ok... im not getting a dog because we dont have time for it at the moment.. and it cost way more then a hedgie... in the long run i think... but thats for you to know and me to find out... 

and second....... IM GETTING A HEDGEHOG! sometime in august but i again have to pay for it... um this wont be hard. im getting 15 dollars friday for babysitting my new born niece and from there im going to mow the lawn and try to watch my brother....... but $90 doesnt sound so hard..and all i have to do other then that is look for an exotic pet here in clare..

here is the deal we made. since gail gives discounts we are going buy a cage package thingy and we are gonna pay in cash. so that is gonna be 90 on my part and ummmm....... 115 on my moms but she doesnt care because im gonna be working for most of it!

but here we have a cat.... a strange one at that.. she hates ppl touching her food. hates being put into the bath but loves sitting on the edge when my brother is in the bath??? likes drinking out of the toilet and a few other weird things but the hedgie stays in my room which will be warm and the ctrl button just fell off! any who the door will stay closed.. but the cat hates me anywawy.so she keeps her distance....

must go fix the button and break the news to my mom... wish me good luck!


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

You can obtain a work permit from your school district, with your mothers blessing, and start looking for part time jobs in your area. That would be a more stable source of income and it looks good on your resume.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nougat said:


> You can obtain a work permit from your school district, with your mothers blessing, and start looking for part time jobs in your area. That would be a more stable source of income and it looks good on your resume.


Tali is 13


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

LarryT said:


> nougat said:
> 
> 
> > You can obtain a work permit from your school district, with your mothers blessing, and start looking for part time jobs in your area. That would be a more stable source of income and it looks good on your resume.
> ...


For some reason I thought she was 15. She'll have to wait until she's 14 then.

Your school counselor might have some information or resources for you. When I was in school I pestered my teachers and counselor to give me more work. I don't remember how it all came together but I ended up doing some office work during my lunch period. I reorganized their entire file room and they wanted to hire me after I graduated. My teachers and counselor gave me a nice letter of recommendation.


----------



## KTH5 (Mar 2, 2010)

o.k, not to change the subject, but I just wanted to tell you guys a similar story about me getting Kipper the hedgehog.

Soooooo, in about Dec of 09 (when I was 12), I thought of the idea of getting a hedgie. My guinea pig, Jett had recently died at about 3 years old and I was dire for some more company in my room. I started researching hedgies and discovered how great of pets they are and how they suited my needs of a small pet. For months straight I would go to hedgehog info websites (like this one) and research for hours. Again, this went on for over 8 months straight, every night. I felt like I knew hedgehogs like the back of my hand. But meanwhile, I would ask my Mom everyday if I could have a hedgehog (almost to point of being stuborn), and she always said, "no". However she did say I could get a hedgehog in college, but that was more then 5 years away. Edvantualy, my mom and dad did say I could get a hedgehog fairly soon: Summer 2010. But with my great lawyer convincing skills, I convinced them summer 2010 was risky because if the hedgehog lived more than usual, we would have a problem where to put the hedgie when I went to college. So, I ended up talking to Ann (Connecticut Hegdehogs), and ended up getting Kipper, (WB Brown pinto) from her in early Febuary. Just shows you how far determination and hard work can carry you  And btw, Kipper is a great hedgie and I love him soo much.

-So congrats Tali-


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

well.....ido act older for my age. blaming what ive been through. i do want to warn you this might not be good typing because im using a DSI. i have came to a Total to how Much I have to pay and I came out to 131 dollars.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Remember that hedgies cost much more than just that initial bit. Save up for buying more food, vet bills, etc.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Remember that hedgies cost much more than just that initial bit. Save up for buying more food, vet bills, etc.


And habitat - you need a good cage, some fleece for liners, a good wheel...I payed over $200 in food/litter/food bowls etc before I even got Watson.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

i know guys... i know i think it is time to move this to a different post because it is now just good news and i have an idea.i would like to share so the topic is gonna be called my log...


----------

